# Twins position in the womb..



## Mattysmommy

Hey ladies just after some advice I'm 32+1 with frat twins and both have been lying transverse since 28 weeks and I just wanted to know if u have had this and what ur docs did. As my consultant hasn't discussed it with me - I know there's loads of time for them to turn but just wanted to know when the docs start looking at turning them or scheduling a c sec?


----------



## bluckycharmed

I think it depends on the doc. Twin A is head down for me and Twin B is breech and my doctors wont turn them, or attemp a V delivery unless they are both head down. I still dont have a scheduled section... they are prepared to let me go until 38 weeks though... I was supposed to schedule something at my appt today but the doc had to rush out and deliver a baby. I would ask at your next appt. That way you at least have an idea.


----------



## amjon

They have no plans to try to turn mine. My Baby A has been a bit too comfy with his bottom resting on my cervix since about 24 weeks and Baby B has been breech, transverse, and vertex in the same time frame, so he's more likely to cooperate. If they aren't both head down by 37 weeks for delivery (or earlier if they decide to come before that), then it will be automatic section.


----------



## hopingforit

My girl (a) was frank breech and my boy (b) was footling breech or sort of transverse. They were like that from 28 weeks and at my 32 week appointment, the Dr told me that they were probably not going to move and they didn't. They scheduled my section at 32 weeks for 38 weeks but I didn't make it that far. Even if I had, they would not have tried to turn them. If a was head down, regardless of b's position, I could have tried a natural birth. I have seen people say babies turn up until delivery but it didn't happen for me. Hopefully it will for you.


----------



## CottlestonPie

My frats were both transverse at around 24 weeks. By 28 weeks twin 1 was breech and 2 was transverse. Since then, they both turned breech and I was booked in for a section at 38 weeks... But at 36 weeks twin 1 flipped head down and I've now been given the option of section or vaginal delivery. If I choose to try natural, they will deliver twin 1 as normal then if twin 2 doesn't flip, they will attempt to turn him while I'm in labour. 
They told me straight away that they do not try to turn twins externally before labour as its far too risky.


----------



## Mattysmommy

Thank u for your replies as my consultant hasn't mentioned it at all, I wanted to ask at my last appointment but he tried to get me in and out as quick as possible it felt like but I go back next Tuesday so will def make sure I feel confident before leaving if babies r still transverse, doesn't feel like they have moved from transverse tho lol x


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Baby one is head down and has been since 20 weeks
Baby two is laying across with its feet in my ribs xx


----------

